# Collecting aeration cores



## LawnManClack (Jan 27, 2021)

I know there are differing opinions related to "should I or should I not" collect aeration cores. I prefer to collect them. This morning as I was looking forward to the spring and getting back in the yard, I was wondering what is the best way to go about collecting them? This past year I used a manual push lawn sweeper. It did fine but I was thinking there has to be a better way.

So I came to get everyone's opinion, what is the best, quickest, most efficient (whatever way you want to look at it) way to collect aeration cores?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You could use a leaf blower to get them in piles and then dispose of them or if your turf is relatively short you can use a snow shovel or something similar to push them and collect them. I've done it both ways and it works really well.


----------



## Jagermeister (May 18, 2021)

I aerated this past year and chopped them up with a mower. Looking back, I think that was a bad idea as I have the feeling it spread weed seeds everywhere. I had a lot of goosegrass this past summer and now some poa. Next time, I will collect the cores.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Removing them is pretty much a must on Reel Low turf. If cutting at 1.5"+, (with a rotary) I'd probably just leave them.

Lawn Sweeper's do work well, especially on larger areas. Reel Low turf, snow shovel with the metal edge removed (if equipped). A plastic scoop/transfer shovel would work ok too.

If time is money, you love tools/equipment, or just want to get it done in style, I'd go for a power sweep attachment on a trimmer. Every major OEM offers one, plenty of battery or gas options. Stihl also offers one for the MM55/56 Yard Boss that works really well.

For the least amount of labor and disposal, get a steel drag mat, or even just improvise with a pallet or something similar. You have to time it right (especially with clay soils), you want to strike when the cores easily crumble in your hand, not wad into a ball or stay hard as bullets. Break up the plugs by running over them with the drag, then use a sweeper/power sweep, rotary mower with bag, blower, small child, heck even a rake to collect just the relatively lightweight thatchy portion of the plugs. If this sounds like a good time to also top dress and/or level with sand, you'd be right. :nod: :thumbup:

Not everyone has one, but the groomer/verticutter I built from a Jacobsen GK522a is great with plugs too. Especially if I let them get a little too dry and they harden. The carbide teeth from the DynaBlades absolutely pulverize the plugs into nearly nothing. A flail-type power rake common at most tool rental shops would likely work well too.


----------

